# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Dream Yoga!

## jkloljk

I've been practicing living in the "now" for almost a year with the help of Eckard Tolle's book. I've been LD'ing off and on for a few years and realize how much it sucks when you "lose" it since it's hard to get back into writing in dream journals and such. I'll start again since it has interested me again.

----------


## jkloljk

Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
I read this many times a few weeks ago and have been practicing it since. I do manicures/pedicures so I can listen to spa music and peoples conversation. When I'm really into it, I can hear myself breathing, the clients, and music while working.  It's amazing how much little things you pick up when you are aware and make a point to do so. I can hear myself think and type at the same time. Quite odd. I wonder if this can become a permanent state of mind. 
Imagine that, being able to listen to 10 things at once, have visual on all objects in POV, and comprehend what your mind is doing. I wonder if this is what "being" really is? 

Will continue to try to keep this state of awareness all day.

----------


## Sivason

Hi there. I missed your workbook. Sorry about that! I will try to rspond about 1 time a week if you have made a new entry. I am sure you can perhaps increase your capacity to take in sensory inputs and process them by about 5 or 10 fold. It is perhaps totally superhuman to take in everything. I am not one to doubt what a truely devoted person could obtain. For myself, I just say that I am many times more 'alive' then when I started.

----------


## jkloljk

I will start over today. I've spent the last few months living "in the now" and learning about different views of reality. I have a dream journal next to my bed and ready to start over. Today, I will do day 1. I realize how much this 'dream yoga' has to do with my relatationship to the world. I thank you sivason for these materials and hope feel I will have no problems staying on track now.

----------

